# Partagas ****



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*This is part of our latest split. Some of my favorites.
Partagas Serie D No.4..*


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

one word...

...JEALOUSY!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

This isn't fair!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet for sure


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

This is one ISOM I like too!


----------



## pmwz-cl (Feb 10, 2008)

just had one yesterday. nice pick up


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice un's--I need to get out more and pick some of them there smokes up fo sho---Very nice.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Great cigar.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

:dribble: nuff said


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

:dribble:

Oh wait

:dribble:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

O-my those are a sight for sore eyes ,very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

your killing me:sweat::dribble::dribble:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Quite incredible. I need to figure out a way to acquire some of those!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks Good David!!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

doblemaduro said:


> Quite incredible. I need to figure out a way to acquire some of those!


What he said!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice haul!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice I wish I was in on that split you guys rock!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Those look good.:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

:helloooo::arghhhh::sorry::frown::angry::errrr::mrcool::smoke::imconfused::english::roflmao::whoohoo::redface::spiderman::support::baffled::huh::arghhhh::helloooo::teacher::leph::brick::huh_oh::biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn wish I would have gotten in on this one


----------

